# Rideshare insurance is too expensive!



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I have a question! I was getting rideshare insurance from Progressive and it’s really high and I don’t make enough money recently to pay it anymore! And I see in the app for my renewal they want to increase it instead of giving me discount! What are you guys suggesting? Is it necessary to get rideshare insurance? If yes do you know any other insurance that provides rideshare and cheaper than Progressive? Just mention it that I only work for UberEats and I don’t get any passengers.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

LiLipooot said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question! I was getting rideshare insurance from Progressive and it’s really high and I don’t make enough money recently to pay it anymore! And I see in the app for my renewal they want to increase it instead of giving me discount! What are you guys suggesting? Is it necessary to get rideshare insurance? If yes do you know any other insurance that provides rideshare and cheaper than Progressive? Just mention it that I only work for UberEats and I don’t get any passengers.


How much is 'really high' and what does it cover?

Are you sure it's not also including full coverage?


----------



## Stable (Sep 21, 2018)

LiLipooot said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question! I was getting rideshare insurance from Progressive and it’s really high and I don’t make enough money recently to pay it anymore! And I see in the app for my renewal they want to increase it instead of giving me discount! What are you guys suggesting? Is it necessary to get rideshare insurance? If yes do you know any other insurance that provides rideshare and cheaper than Progressive? Just mention it that I only work for UberEats and I don’t get any passengers.


If you're in IL, you can check out Stable Insurance (yes, that's us - just giving another option - hopefully you don't consider spam). We give a 20% discount for dashcam use and rate per individual personal mile rather than large groups. This tends to lead to lower-priced premiums. If you're not in IL, have you tried looking for a broker that specializes in rideshare? Sometimes they can help you find a lower-priced option.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

LiLipooot said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question! I was getting rideshare insurance from Progressive and it’s really high and I don’t make enough money recently to pay it anymore! And I see in the app for my renewal they want to increase it instead of giving me discount! What are you guys suggesting? Is it necessary to get rideshare insurance? If yes do you know any other insurance that provides rideshare and cheaper than Progressive? Just mention it that I only work for UberEats and I don’t get any passengers.


Get a job at Walmart


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Progressive is $5/mo for the rideshare rider for me.


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> How much is 'really high' and what does it cover?
> 
> Are you sure it's not also including full coverage?


No it’s not full coverage and I reduced everything as much as I could! But still is high! I had no accident or any thicket . My monthly payment was $220 monthly and now they are telling me to pay $340 for month! Why they raised it this much higher?! I haven’t spoken with them yet.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Check out MERCURY. You have to have a great driving record, and they scrutinize you closely, but if you qualify they have lower rates. I switched to them from progressive.

The broker idea seems like a good one also. Didn't know they existed.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

wallae said:


> Get a job at Walmart


Mods, I think ex-drivers who none the less still troll the forums should have a special flag in their profile to indicate such.


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Check out MERCURY. You have to have a great driving record, and they scrutinize you closely, but if you qualify they have lower rates. I switched to them from progressive.
> 
> The broker idea seems like a good one also. Didn't know they existed.


Thanks for recommendation. I will get a quote from them too. I actually got quote from Liberty Mutual that is $185 monthly and seems to be a good rate. Thank you


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Mods, I think ex-drivers who none the less still troll the forums should have a special flag in their profile to indicate such.


Haha
Speaking when you have not a clue
The mods should block these people 🤣m


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

wallae said:


> Get a job at Walmart


If I could I would work in Walmart. But I have a neck problem and I cannot work stand up for long time and I have to give rest to my neck sometimes. The UberEats is good for me right now because I can rest whenever I get pain. Thank you anyway


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

Stable said:


> If you're in IL, you can check out Stable Insurance (yes, that's us - just giving another option - hopefully you don't consider spam). We give a 20% discount for dashcam use and rate per individual personal mile rather than large groups. This tends to lead to lower-priced premiums. If you're not in IL, have you tried looking for a broker that specializes in rideshare? Sometimes they can help you find a lower-priced option.


Yes , I am in Illinois. Thank you I will get quote from them too


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Mods, I think ex-drivers who none the less still troll the forums should have a special flag in their profile to indicate such.


Here’s my flag, although I don’t think I troll the forum. 😀


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I to have a flag...


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Check out MERCURY. You have to have a great driving record, and they scrutinize you closely, but if you qualify they have lower rates. I switched to them from progressive.
> 
> The broker idea seems like a good one also. Didn't know they existed.





Invisible said:


> Here’s my flag, although I don’t think I troll the forum. 😀
> View attachment 667556


I work for UberEats and just deliver packages and food. I do not take passengers so stop


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If your not doing passengers, you probably don’t need the endorsement. But, that’s also why you are paying more, because you are a higher risk. Allstate charges me $50 annually for a rideshare endorsement, I pay $2,400 annually for two cars with very high high full coverage limits.


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> If your not doing passengers, you probably don’t need the endorsement. But, that’s also why you are paying more, because you are a higher risk. Allstate charges me $50 annually for a rideshare endorsement, I pay $2,400 annually for two cars with very high high full coverage limits.


That’s great rate you have. So you mean I have to get a normal coverage or rideshare coverage? When I tell to insurance company they raise about a 100 monthly for just rideshare! I was paying $100 monthly for my car insurance and last 6 months I started UberEats and I was paying $220 monthly and now they are asking for $340 monthly. It is so strange cause I didn’t have any tickets or claims! I was thinking to get a normal coverage insurance again cause I can’t pay this much for rideshare and UberEats pays so low recently and I cannot even pay my bills! But Because of my neck issue the only option is UberEats for me to make some money.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

LiLipooot said:


> If I could I would work in Walmart. But I have a neck problem and I cannot work stand up for long time and I have to give rest to my neck sometimes. The UberEats is good for me right now because I can rest whenever I get pain. Thank you anyway


They have some sitting jobs like the person behind the counter in electronics
Maybe making photos?
I just hate to see people working cheap for Uber as it enables them
And if you can’t afford to get proper insurance you are working cheap


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

LiLipooot said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question! I was getting rideshare insurance from Progressive and it’s really high and I don’t make enough money recently to pay it anymore! And I see in the app for my renewal they want to increase it instead of giving me discount! What are you guys suggesting? Is it necessary to get rideshare insurance? If yes do you know any other insurance that provides rideshare and cheaper than Progressive? Just mention it that I only work for UberEats and I don’t get any passengers.


Travelers only charges me $12 per month extra for rideshare, but it's probably different from state to state. Like everything else to do with Uber/Lyft, location, location, location.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If you are not going rideshare, only eats and packages, you shouldn’t really need a rideshare endorsement, don’t tell them you are doing eats or packages. If you have that serious of medical problems, you should consider being on disability.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Here’s my flag, although I don’t think I troll the forum. 😀


No darling. You don't. That's why I was distinguishing between the ones that just like to hang out vs the ones that are always making snide comments and have little to offer.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

wallae said:


> Haha
> Speaking when you have not a clue
> The mods should block these people 🤣m


My mistake. I thought you stated one time you no longer drive.

So even less justification for making wise-ass comments instead of sharing your wisdom.


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you are not going rideshare, only eats and packages, you shouldn’t really need a rideshare endorsement, don’t tell them you are doing eats or packages. If you have that serious of medical problems, you should consider being on disability.


I am trying to get a normal insurance this time and not the rideshare. 
It is hard to proof the disability cause I go for check up and The doctor tells me to do the Physiotherapy and it doesn’t work and than giving me muscle relaxer pills it makes me so sleepy and I don’t take them anymore cause I need to work for my expenses and than tells me you need an neck operation and I just so scared to do it and it is also too expensive! So I am living in pain and work for UberEats to pay me so low and get an insurance that is too high! This is my life right now!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> My mistake. I thought you stated one time you no longer drive.
> 
> So even less justification for making wise-ass comments instead of sharing your wisdom.


I have said I quit (and I will again) when the surge went away and it took 1 hour to get 1 seven dollar ride.
🤣
I absolutely refuse to work for seven bucks an hour to help enable Dara to make 20 million and I hate anyone who does


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Jimmy say:


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you are not going rideshare, only eats and packages, you shouldn’t really need a rideshare endorsement,


But you need *something* more to cover any kind of delivery/courier runs.

Will personal car insurance cover food delivery?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

LiLipooot said:


> I am trying to get a normal insurance this time and not the rideshare.
> It is hard to proof the disability cause I go for check up and The doctor tells me to do the Physiotherapy and it doesn’t work and than giving me muscle relaxer pills it makes me so sleepy and I don’t take them anymore cause I need to work for my expenses and than tells me you need an neck operation and I just so scared to do it and it is also too expensive! So I am living in pain and work for UberEats to pay me so low and get an insurance that is too high! This is my life right now!


OK. Horse of a different color. As advised, you don't need a rideshare endorsement, and you seem to understand that now. Perhaps more Eats drivers will chime in as to what coverage they have for just deliveries. And, you want to check what Uber covers you for when picking up and delivering food.

Having said that, I think the best this forum could do for you is strongly encourage you to look for another line of work. What would happen if your car broke down? How would you get around? Your car is your lifeline. Don't squander its life on these low paying, exploitative delivery gigs 

I criticized @wallae for being flippant, but given your circumstances there should be something else you can do, albeit at Walmart or elsewhere. I pick up folks in your situation with some frequency who are heading to the pain clinic and back. Breaks my heart to see people with these debilitating injuries. Have you taken a look at the want ads lately? Maybe start checking. Daily.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Mods, I think ex-drivers who none the less still troll the forums should have a special flag in their profile to indicate such.


It would be the ONE badge I would wear with pride.

We can call it "Smart Enough To Have Gotten Out" badge.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> We can call it "Smart Enough To Have Gotten Out" badge.


Yet obsessed enough to keep screaming into the void.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> Jimmy say:


It's surprising that Jimmy's still kickin at 71, given agent orange and whatnots.

His golden days are behind him.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> Yet obsessed enough to keep screaming into the void.


That's kinda long for a name.
But, I guess it could be on the back of the medal.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LiLipooot said:


> I am trying to get a normal insurance this time and not the rideshare.
> It is hard to proof the disability cause I go for check up and The doctor tells me to do the Physiotherapy and it doesn’t work and than giving me muscle relaxer pills it makes me so sleepy and I don’t take them anymore cause I need to work for my expenses and than tells me you need an neck operation and I just so scared to do it and it is also too expensive! So I am living in pain and work for UberEats to pay me so low and get an insurance that is too high! This is my life right now!


Sorry you have to endure that. Hopefully you won’t need the neck operation.

I used to do Uber Eats and rideshare. I had special coverage that covered both, which was only $15 per month. They didn’t call it an endorsement but something like business use of my car. 

While some say you may not need extra coverage for food delivery, I’d advise you to check with your insurance company. Because if a car side swipes you when you have the delivery bag in your car, your insurance may find out and not pay out.

As for the other comment, where you tagged me, I was joking with Tron regarding his comment about a flag. It wasn’t directed at anyone


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Mods, I think ex-drivers who none the less still troll the forums should have a special flag in their profile to indicate such.


Flagging forum members to denote their usual type of content contributions is a great idea. It would be especially useful in the case of the more offensive posters, being much more useful than the current "Premium Member" / "Registered" classifications. For example:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OOH OOH OOH..

Can you flag me Taxi Cab Industry Troll Please?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OOH OOH OOH..
> 
> Can you flag me Taxi Cab Industry Troll Please?


I see you more as a big fluffy teddy bear.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> While some say you may not need extra coverage for food delivery, I’d advise you to check with your insurance company. Because if a car side swipes you when you have the delivery bag in your car, your insurance may find out and not pay out.


OK, let us make the insurance companies pay when we are driving to pick up food or pax. We can not afford the extra $20 per month insurance that would make us legally covered and honest in case of an accident. /sarcasm


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> OK, let us make the insurance companies pay when we are driving to pick up food or pax. We can not afford the extra $20 per month insurance that would make us legally covered and honest in case of an accident.


$20 a month is only 67 cents a day. That would be better than thousands in repairs from an accident or worse if your car gets totaled.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Wil Mette said:


> We can not afford the extra $20 per month insurance


That's for unlimited miles. Just drive *more paid miles* to cover the cost.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

elelegido said:


> I see you more as a big fluffy teddy bear.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


>


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I to have a flag...


Florida unicorn...😀


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

LiLipooot said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question! I was getting rideshare insurance from Progressive and it’s really high and I don’t make enough money recently to pay it anymore! And I see in the app for my renewal they want to increase it instead of giving me discount! What are you guys suggesting? Is it necessary to get rideshare insurance? If yes do you know any other insurance that provides rideshare and cheaper than Progressive? Just mention it that I only work for UberEats and I don’t get any passengers.


Easy answer. If you cannot afford the insurance, you do not deserve to be a rideshare driver. Please quit.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Mods, I think ex-drivers who none the less still troll the forums should have a special flag in their profile to indicate such.


I had to find out how to use the ignore feature just for her/him.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

LiLipooot said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question! I was getting rideshare insurance from Progressive and it’s really high and I don’t make enough money recently to pay it anymore! And I see in the app for my renewal they want to increase it instead of giving me discount! What are you guys suggesting? Is it necessary to get rideshare insurance? If yes do you know any other insurance that provides rideshare and cheaper than Progressive? Just mention it that I only work for UberEats and I don’t get any passengers.


I have Progressives rider for rideshare and food delivery. They just raised my premium this month from $168 to $236. There are less expensive carriers out there. Try Allstate, they're a bit less than progressive.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> If your not doing passengers, you probably don’t need the endorsement. But, that’s also why you are paying more, because you are a higher risk. Allstate charges me $50 annually for a rideshare endorsement, I pay $2,400 annually for two cars with very high high full coverage limits.


Not true. I had Allstate a year ago and my agent told me that If you don't have the endorsement with Allstate they won't pay your claim if it's your fault. The weird thing with Allstate is that they say they cover Uber Eats but they won't cover DD for delivery work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> Not true. I had Allstate a year ago and my agent told me that If you don't have the endorsement with Allstate they won't pay your claim if it's your fault. The weird thing with Allstate is that they say they cover Uber Eats but they won't cover DD for delivery work.


Floor Trashes insurance is really really awful, this is realative to the rest of the gig apps.


So they only cover liability and require a denial before they pay.

So nothing towards your car, nothing for your injuries, and they require your personal insurance to deny the claim before they pay liability.


Translation… if it’s your fault you have to tell your insurance, get denied, then they will pay literally the min legally required, which isn’t to fix your car.

In my state?


Your ****ed…

That’s all there is to it. Hide the delivery, eat the door dash receipt. and smash your phone and pray that the insurance companies don’t ask floor trash if you were online at the time of the accident.

It’s no wonder Allstate won’t cover anything.


With Uber if you are online Allstate can go after Ubers insurance for money while you are online and working and they don’t have to worry, with door dash there’s no money to be had.


----------

